# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  RSS News Feeds

## Scott Tichenor

Testing out a new feature. Our new forum software has the ability to fetch RSS news feeds (Really Simple Syndication) from around the web. With the purpose of the Mandolin Cafe being to assist in _global mandolin domination_, this is a great feature. For example, I can pull the Mandolin Archive's newest added instruments into the board as a schedule task. Or JazzMando, or others. Even some Cafe stuff some of you may not be aware of. The way this should happen is that these get pulled in, then auto-deleted. They're not meant to be permanent because that's not the purpose of RSS! When you see a new post with the user NewsFetcher, that's the board's generic account that's performing this function. This is not typically an area anyone will want to post in I think, and for now I'll leave reply features on. Questions? Clear as mud?  :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

"global Mandolin"

is five syllables...uh oh...

A haiku coming......

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Global mandolin
Overload. Too much. Stop it.
Muh ha ha ha ha!

Have this set to refresh these news pulls every 12 hours which is the default maximum. Don't know yet if that will cause the information to be added as a new post and if so that might prove annoying. Sure I can hack making it a 24 hour refresh. Time will tell

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Talking to myself here  :Smile:  ...

Did some searching on the support forums for vBulletin and did indeed find site owners sharing complaints from users about these feeds popping up in the new posts search every 12 hours. Annoying. So, found a code hack to remove just this category from the new post function. In case anyone was wondering, it won't happen... really, someone WAS wondering, weren't they?  :Whistling:

----------


## JEStanek

Since no one is reading these... Can you add a line for where the RSS is being published from e.g, Jazzmando.com, Mandolincafe.com, etc...  I saw one for Jazzmando and could figure it out but it wasn't immediately clear.  If you expand to ensure _global mandolin domination_ it might be cool to know where it's all coming from.

Jamie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Done. Still figuring some of this out how this is set up. Hope to have it working correctly in a few days. The changes won't be reflected for awhile on some of these though because they've already been pulled in.

----------


## Pete Braccio

OK. Now I know that I need to get some sleep. I'm looking all over the message board looking for the RSS feeds. Where are they? They, like, couldn't POSSIBLY be in the forum labeled "RSS News Feeds".

Geez.

Pete

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> OK. Now I know that I need to get some sleep. I'm looking all over the message board looking for the RSS feeds. Where are they? They, like, couldn't POSSIBLY be in the forum labeled "RSS News Feeds".
> 
> Geez.
> 
> Pete


Description of this forum: RSS News Feeds Mandolin related content pulled from the web via RSS (Really Simple Syndication). 

The overall board feed is http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/ex....php?type=RSS2

There are sub-feeds for each individual category as well, making something like 20-21 different feeds if you want to drill down. Most browsers--including Macintosh--display the RSS icon in the software. If you'll tell me what browser and platform you use I can tell you where to look for it.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey Scott,

I was trying to say that you put it in the obvious place and I was too dense to see what was right in front of me.

Thanks,
Pete

----------

